# gentoo ruckelt

## mopar

hallo hab ein prob und zwar ruckelt mein gentoo auf einmal sehr stark und ich hab absolut keine ahnung an was des liegen kann 

des gibt mir mein dmesg aus Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 (root@deep) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #14 SMP Sun Oct 16 10:51:32 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fee0000 - 000000002feec000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002feec000 - 000000002ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002ff00000 - 0000000030000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffffc00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

766MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196320

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 192224 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACER                                  ) @ 0x000f62c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x2fee6205

ACPI: FADT (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806 PTL  0x00000050) @ 0x2feebf2c

ACPI: HPET (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x2feebfa0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x2feebfd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0x0

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 30000000:cec10000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: quiet root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,theme:GentooPool CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01642000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04b9000 soft=c04b1000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1498.755 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 772988k/785280k available (2725k kernel code, 11652k reserved, 814k data, 216k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2973.69 BogoMIPS (lpj=1486848)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0440)

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 06

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 327k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd782, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 6) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN0] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN1] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x164e-0x164f has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

inotify device minor=63

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600   )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:56e3

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5751, set palette = c00c578b

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3010 3016 3054 3038 303c 305c 3000 3004 30b0 30b2 30b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'GentooPool'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf0880000, using 6144k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOU2] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 6

PCI: setting IRQ 6 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x126eb1, caps: 0xa04713/0x4000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

hdc: QSI DVDRW SDW-042, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 63X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xd0000000

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 6, io base 0x00001800

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 6, io base 0x00001820

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 6, io base 0x00001840

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

p4-clockmod: Warning: Pentium M detected. The speedstep_centrino module offers voltage scaling in addition of frequency scaling. You should use that instead of p4-clockmod, if possible.

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: replayed 2 transactions in 0 seconds

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 216k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855GM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49875 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

b44.c:v0.95 (Aug 3, 2004)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:c0:9f:4a:17:be

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:06.0 (0104 -> 0106)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:06.0 [1025:0064]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x08b8, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.2[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d020a000-d020a7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00c09f0000204776]

eth1394: $Rev: 1247 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'GentooPool'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'GentooPool'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'GentooPool'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'GentooPool'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'GentooPool'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

b44: eth0: Link is down.

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 678 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] max   AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] free  LFB = 52719616

[fglrx] max   LFB = 52719616

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 65536

und beim booten kommt auf einmal 

hub 1-0:1.0 over current change on port 1

hub 1-0:1.0 over current change on port 2

vielleicht hat es ja au was damit zu tun das ich letztens ein neues ram modul eingebaut hab 

hat vielleicht irgend jemand ne idee

----------

## tam

 *mopar wrote:*   

> hallo hab ein prob und zwar ruckelt mein gentoo auf einmal sehr stark

 

Beschreibe "ruckelt"?

----------

## mopar

also alle 3d anwendungen stocken und wenn ich videos abspiele dann ruckeln die auch egal ob von cd oder festplatte wenn ich ksirtet starte ruckelt des z.b. auch 

reicht des oder braucht ihr no mehr??

----------

## ady1980

hi,

wenn du sagst das du dir neuen ram eingebaut hast, dann solltest du dir vielleicht mal memtest86 installieren und den ram einmal testen.

----------

## gentop

Hast du die 3d-Unterstützung richtig konfiguriert? Klingt eher nach einer fehlerhaften xorg.conf...

//gentop

----------

## Anarcho

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Hast du die 3d-Unterstützung richtig konfiguriert? Klingt eher nach einer fehlerhaften xorg.conf...
> 
> //gentop

 

Das denke ich auch. Mach doch mal ein 

glx-info

und sag uns wieviele frames glxgears schaffen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also deiner dmesg entnehme ich, dass du den Kernel vor kurzem neu kompiliert hast

 *mopar wrote:*   

> 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 [...] #14 SMP Sun Oct 16 10:51:32 UTC 2005

 

Weiterhin sehe ich, dass du eine Raedon 9600 Mobile drinn hast.

 *mopar wrote:*   

> vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600 )

 

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du nach dem Kernel update noch kein 

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

 gemacht hast? Wenn dem so ist, mach es mal. Danach sollte wieder alles funktionieren.

Achja, sei doch bitte so nett und pack den dmesg output in [ code] [/code] blöcke, damit man das besser lesen kann.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## mopar

jo hab ein emerge ati-drivers gemacht und des hat leider nix gebracht. ich hab auch ein opengl-update ati gemacht aber es hat leider nix gebracht. 

des ram wir im bios und unter win xp erkannt also müsstes es doch funktionieren oder??

----------

## mopar

jo hab ein emerge ati-drivers gemacht und des hat leider nix gebracht. ich hab auch ein opengl-update ati gemacht aber es hat leider nix gebracht. 

des ram wir im bios und unter win xp erkannt also müsstes es doch funktionieren oder??

ein glxinfo sagt auch das direct rendering da ist und funktioniert

und danke für eure hilfe

----------

## MorLipf

Nur weil der Ram erkannt wird, muss er noch lange noch nicht richtig funktionieren. Check ihn mal mit Memtest86+. Hast du für den ATi-treiber auch die xorg.conf angepasst?

----------

## mopar

also ich hab meine xorg.conf angepasst und des memtest86 zeigt auch keine fehler

irgend ne andere idee vielleicht??

----------

## beejay

- Das ist ein SMP Kernel, es scheint aber eine Centrino-CPU zu sein

- Ist die CPU vielleicht nur runtergetaktet?

- Läuft die Festplatte vielleicht nicht über DMA?

----------

## Masta Pete

Mein System ruckelt auch hin und wieder. Also die Maus stockt so richtig obwohl nur kde läuft. sie ruckel aber nur, wenn ich 2.6.13.2-nitro1 verwende und gerade arts-3.5_beta1 crasht  :Very Happy:  sonst nicht.

lg

pete

----------

## Rüpel

 *mopar wrote:*   

> ein glxinfo sagt auch das direct rendering da ist und funktioniert

 

und es ist auch von ati und nicht irgendwie von SGI?

poste doch mal deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log (aber bitte mit [code] tags drumrum).

----------

## toralf

```
n22 ~ # grep -e "^CONFIG_HZ_1000" -e "^CONFIG_PREEMP" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

n22 ~ # hdparm /dev/hda | grep dma

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

```

 ?

----------

## mopar

hab das prob immer noch nicht gelößt und ich hab den dma modus auch aktiviert 

ich hab da mal ne andere frage oben schreibt ihr das ich einen smp kernel benutze das stimmt und ich hab au eine centrino cpu welchen kernel sollte ich denn da benutzen wenn ich ne centrino cpu habe??

----------

## Martux

Hmm, da smp für "symmetric multi processor" steht, würde ich den  nicht nehmen...

----------

## toralf

 *mopar wrote:*   

> ... und ich hab au eine centrino cpu welchen kernel sollte ich denn da benutzen wenn ich ne centrino cpu habe??

 nimm Pentium-M, genau den habe ich nämlich auch

```
n22 ~ # grep "^CONFIG_MPENT" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y
```

----------

## Rüpel

 *Rüpel wrote:*   

> poste doch mal deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log (aber bitte mit [code] tags drumrum).

 

----------

## Diskus

Hallo,

das Problem mit dem Ruckel habe ich auch unter 2.6.13-r3,habe eine PentiumM1,73 Dothan-Core,ich benutze stattdessen den 2.6.12-r10 Kernel damit läuft es wie geschmiert.

Probiere es mal aus evt. hilft´s

Diskus

----------

## XMath

Moin,

bezüglich deines Kernel 2.6.13-r3 Problems gibt es nen englischen Thread, in dem die Lösung beschrieben ist,   :Wink: 

----------

## Diskus

@Xmath

wo denn -hab schon alles abgesucht leider ist mein english naja besch..........

kannst du mir den link schicken??

----------

## XMath

Hi,

klar doch:

Link

----------

